# I'm really getting hobbies



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Clay Pigeon Shooting
Playing the drums
Mixed Martial Arts

2 of them have a social element so this is good. Man I really enjoy doing that stuff - I feel like I havent enjoyed a hobby for about 8 years ... thats just crazy. Depression is a pain in the rear.

My hit rate on skeet increased - 70%!! Whoo and its one of the hardest to do!  And I taught myself to play double pedal on the drums. Whoo II. And my punches, especially hooks, are getting SOLID and fast! Whoo III !!! Fun and expanding my skills ... this stuff is goooood.

Hobbies rule! I want my own shotgun. I am going to look into buying one I think.

Ross


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome. Nice hobbies to pursue. Hope you enjoy and have fun learning all of them. 

Gerard


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Gerard! 

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome (and diverse) set of hobbies there, Ross. 

Should we be expecting to see you soon in televised MMA matches???


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Drums is definitely a cool hobby; anything music is very therapeutic (for me at least). Glad to see you're doing well, Ross.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Awesome (and diverse) set of hobbies there, Ross.
> 
> Should we be expecting to see you soon in televised MMA matches???


I am thinking of taking on Tank Abbott. We have about equal beer gut size.

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome (and diverse) set of hobbies there, Ross.
> ...


You'll destroy him. Remember to gouge out his eyes RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Tank will gas after the first round.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you ready?
Are you ready?

Lets get it on ... come on!!

Phut. Parp. Frrrrrppp.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: I'm really getting hobbies*



sean88 said:


> Drums is definitely a cool hobby; anything music is very therapeutic (for me at least). Glad to see you're doing well, Ross.


Thanks Sean!! Yeah now the only problem I have is which one to do on any given night. My organisation skills dont match my new appetite for doing stuff. I am going tonight, tomorrow and wednesday doing Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Escrima. Tis cool. I think I shall drum on Thursday and I need to book myself a place on the shooting minibus for the weekend.

Like the banner btw, very snazzy 

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Update:

Filipino martial arts tonight. Was fun and overcame another avoidance urge earlier. Bought a gi - I am going to start brazilian jiu jitsu tomorrow. I am also going to muay thai on Weds and have bought a membership at the club to help the commitment.

I know for a fact I need to toughen up for sparring (a few months off) cos some of those kicks, even through a pad, are pretty stern.

Prodigal Son - some tips for first sparring and not being a wuss, please. I had hoped to be hugely muscular and buff by then but who am I kidding.

Ross


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Hobbies are getting YOU!


isn't Tank abbot fighting Kimbo Slice? LOL watch soem of kimbos videos on youtube. The epitome of ghetto fighting.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I watch UFC about 15 fight cards behind ... Im not paying Dana the equivalent of $70 for a pay per view! Kimbo Slice ... I am going to limewire him and see what comes up. Those Youtube vids are pretty unwatchably grainy, it just looks like two large dudes humping in an octagon.

Hobbies have me by the balls but it seems to be a pleasantly cupping sensation as opposed to a determined crushing.

Ross

EDIT: Ok I found the Kimbo fights compilation. 







Wow.

Ross


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm really getting hobbies*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I am going tonight, tomorrow and wednesday doing Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Escrima.


Dayum! I'm jealous! I used to train when I lived in the Twin Cities, I miss it so much. There is a school about 45 minutes away from where I live that trains fighters and think about going there in the future, but probably not for awhile.

I could only offer advice with Muay Thai, listen to your instructor. Conditioning is very important, but it is really dependent on the class, instructor, and how hard they push you. Not just anaerobic conditioning, but body/shin conditioning is very important as well. You won't have a clue at first, so go in expecting that, you may have even developed bad habits if you trained in another MA. Keep us updated!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Prodigal

I wont be sparring for a while, I think it will be more about the pain barrier. I have NO conditioning and a tendency to break bones, so I think I need to step up that workout plan. At least I have a good reason to now though, for some motivation. 

Yeah i think I've lucked out with the shool. They do JKD, BJJ, MT, Dan Inosanto Filpino arts (stick, knife, empty hand), Judo and Erik Paulsons submission wrestling. All in one fun club with a very good head instructor, unlike any I ever trained with. We also have some semi-pro fighters and one of our guys is doing an MMA match in September. get yourself to that place and train dude, you will be glad you did.

I has a good mood.

Ross


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ross must be sore as hell! Post about what you did on the exercise board man!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww you miss me over there 

Gonna be sore tomorrow for sure - Jiu Jitsu uses muscles I dont know I had!

Ross


----------

